# J.J Abrams is terrible



## The Weeknd (Aug 23, 2013)

Nobody gives a shit about Alcatraz.
Lost was horseshit.
Cloverfield was dogshit.
Super 8 was...Eugh.
Armageddon was ok.
MI 3 was fine.
Star Trek 1 and 2 are great.

Who the hell thinks he's the top director in the industry?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 23, 2013)

Actually MI3 was crap and Star Trek has been bay level of nonsense


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 23, 2013)

He's still terrible.

Star Wars 7 will be dogshit.

I don't even like the series.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 23, 2013)

Cloverfield is definitely not bad though but did he even direct it?


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 23, 2013)

He produced it.

It was horrible, and i'm a Kaiju movie fan.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 23, 2013)

What do you think of Scott Riddley?


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 23, 2013)

Riddley Scott's flicks are decent.

Alien was a masterpiece.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 23, 2013)

Lost and Cloverfield are great.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 23, 2013)

O yea i just realized Tittynipple is dissing Lost what the fuck man that series is legit


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

Star Trek too: Darkness mode...I just watched it 2 days ago and it feels like I watched nothing at all.

But I'm still hopeful he'll do a good job on Star Wars because he supposedly is a big fan.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 23, 2013)

The finale made everything about it go to shit man.

BB, GoT, The Wire >>> Lost.


----------



## Gin (Aug 23, 2013)

Super 8 was actually a very good movie

Latest Star Trek wasn't bad by any means


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 23, 2013)

It was underwhelming for what it was selling to be.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

Super 8 was Steven Spielberg family shlock...Lost had 2 great seasons and showed potential but the writers literally Lost the plot.

Abrams problem is that he makes shit for kids with ADD...you know, the ones who can't spend more than 10 seconds without looking down at their mobile devices?


----------



## Yasha (Aug 23, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> The finale made everything about it go to shit man.
> 
> BB, GoT, The Wire >>> Lost.



Just because the ending is underwhelming doesn't detract much from the hundreds of hours of fun episodes filled with WTF and touching moments leading to it.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 23, 2013)

His star trek films are terrible movies if you loved the franchise. 

Trekkies fucking hate jj abrams


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 23, 2013)

Nah, the Star Trek films are brilliant work.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 23, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Nah, the Star Trek films are brilliant work.



He shitted on 40 years worth of cannon and characters.


----------



## Dil (Aug 23, 2013)

Cloverfield - He never directed it
Alcatraz - Same, he was just the exec producer, he didn't even write or create anything on the show so get your facts straight.

And Super 8, IM3 were good films. 

"Lost was horseshit"

Yeah ok. LOST was one of the best TV shows ever made.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 23, 2013)

Lost had two really good season before it became more and more awful with every single episode.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

Star Trek was a fun movie and had promise for future potential and development...

then came Star Trek deaux: Into Cumberbatch....it was cotton candy; no substance whatsoever, no feeling, no fucking heart. 

Literally the coolest/most interesting thing about that movie was the new Klingon design, I hope they keep it.


----------



## Gin (Aug 23, 2013)

Isn't it just possible that he intended the movies to appeal to a broader audience than Star Trek's original fanbase?   

I for one enjoyed the movies greatly, but haven't watched a single full episode of Star Trek, never seemed interesting to me.   Staying true to the original series wouldn't ensure quality, and vice versa.

Strikes me as similar to the book/show divide with GoT.   Just treat them as two separate entities and I'm sure both can be enjoyed.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 23, 2013)

Frost said:


> Isn't it just possible that he intended the movies to appeal to a broader audience than Star Trek's original fanbase?
> 
> I for one loved the movies, but haven't watched a single full episode of Star Trek, never seemed interesting to me.   Staying true to the original series wouldn't ensure quality, and vice versa.



If  jj did that shit to doctor who (the british star trek) the uk would  put him in jail for treason.


----------



## Gin (Aug 23, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> If  jj did that shit to doctor who (the british stark) the uk would  put him in jail for treason.


Yes, I'm well aware of the butthurt some fans are capable of.   It isn't really justified though as far as I'm concerned.

If you don't like a movie's interpretation of a show you like, don't watch it.   If you watched it expecting something else, too bad I guess.   I doubt JJ Abrams is making movies designed specifically for a group of hardcore fans.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

J. Jonah Abrams himself has been quoted saying "I don't give a darn about Star Trek, just gimme dat cheddah and I'll make you a movie with tons of lens flare and filmed by men with Parkinsons."

"Why they gotta be men?" You might ask...well, it's because he also hates women, puppies and "coloreds".


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 23, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> He's still terrible.
> 
> Star Wars 7 will be dogshit.
> 
> I don't even like the series.



the word is if he fucks up on Star Wars he will be called Jar Jar Abrhams


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh for fucks sake, people still credit Abrams for LOST? JJ Abrams threw down the initial pitch with Damon Lindelof and worked on the pilot. That's about all of his contribution to the show. That's it. 99% of LOST is Damon Lindelof and Carlton Cuse's baby, they were the showrunners for virtually the entire series. Love or hate LOST, those two are the ones to acknowledge, not Abrams.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 23, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> Oh for fucks sake, people still credit Abrams for LOST? JJ Abrams threw down the initial pitch with Damon Lindelof and worked on the pilot. That's about all of his contribution to the show. That's it. 99% of LOST is Damon Lindelof and Carlton Cuse's baby, they were the showrunners for virtually the entire series. Love or hate LOST, those two are the ones to acknowledge, not Abrams.



JJ has that effect on projects he's associated with.  Most people think he directed cloverfield.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

Okay, no-troll here: I fucking hate his Star Trek work. It boggles my mind how someone can use Khan twice and yet somehow _not_ use Khan at the same time.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 23, 2013)

"KHANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN"

-insert fake kirk death here

oh hey kerk is alive


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> "KHANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN"
> 
> -insert fake kirk death here
> 
> oh hey kerk is alive



"We've only known each other for two movies, one of which I was completely opposed to you. But now that you are dying, I'm totally going to cry because you were the best friend I ever have but we couldn't afford to show!"


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 23, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> "We've only known each other for two movies, one of which I was completely opposed to you. But now that you are dying, I'm totally going to cry because you were the best friend I ever have but we couldn't afford to show!"



insert artificial human tear.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah guys, keep thinking GoT is not better than Lost.

Lmao.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 23, 2013)

they're fantastic books

mediocre tv show

trufax


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 23, 2013)

Amazing Books,

Amazing TV Show.

Hell, I'd rather take the opinion of over 400,000 people on IMDB with an average rate of 9.4/10 over people on a message board filled with trolls.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't really follow peoples works and all of that but because of NF I am very aware of JJ and his work on Star Trek. As a person who never had the slightest bit of interest in ST I love him (for that) because I thought the movies were great. The first was amazing and the 2nd one is the best movie I have seen this year, although there is a lot I have missed so far. 

I don't remember liking Super 8 though so as with pretty much everything or person he is hit or miss. 

In any case I will actually be looking forward to SW7. I have never been into Star Wars so I am hoping he has the same effect he did on Star Trek.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

GoT's and Lost are 2 different beasts...

GoT's suffers from 10 episode seasons and the difficulty of having to adapt books that mainly rely on introspective story telling. Oh, and the HBO titty quota.

Lost suffers from the swiss cheese plot that came after season two and smoke monsters and magical caves and ideas clearly pulled out of a retired magician's ass hat.


Breaking Bad and The Wire are in a league of their own...the only reason the latter isn't recognized is because it scares the shit out of white people.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 23, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> Breaking Bad is good, but The Wire are in a league of its own...



That's more like it.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

The Wire is strictly a suit-and-tie friend. Everyone else just be walkin' around in sweatpants.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 23, 2013)

A lot of white people love the Wire o.O

well mainly liberals


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 23, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> The Wire is strictly a suit-and-tie friend. Everyone else just be walkin' around in sweatpants.



I WILL NEVER UNDERSTAND THE HYPE OF THE WIRE!

Where was all these  nuthuggers when the show was on the air?



fucking hipters.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 23, 2013)

I didn't have HBO/Watch a lot of tv till 2007


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

according to that graph only 5.5 million white people watched the Wire smh, the rest either saw it after airing or pirated it online (i'm guilty of this, don't even own a TV anymore, filthy pirate that i am).

Now if Black people could afford HBO them numbers would be in the Billions just from black women creaming themselves over Idris Elba.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 23, 2013)

ROME  shits all over the wire in every way.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 23, 2013)

WHy do people keep blaming J.J Abrams for LOST's ending? He wasn't even involved in the show anymore after the 1st season.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 23, 2013)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> WHy do people keep blaming J.J Abrams for LOST's ending? He wasn't even involved in the show anymore after the 1st season.



Then why do people praise him in general for lost


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> ROME  shits all over the wire in every way.



goddamn criminal the way that was cancelled. Fucking 500 years of epic story to draw from but the proletariat can't into fucking history.

I blame generation Y.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 23, 2013)

Are you sure you weren't crying while watching Saving Private Ryan?


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 23, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> Then why do people praise him in general for lost



Probably the same reason people blame him for the ending. They assumed he was still involved in the show in all the other seasons while it was doing well.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 23, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> That's more like it.



'Utopia' is better than both. 

Anyway, JJ Abrams represents everything that is currently wrong with contemporary science fiction. He's lazy and uninspired.

There's literally no 'world building' to his films. It reminds me of what Neill Blomkamp told Alex Billington at last years Comic Con as to how there's too many blockbuster filmmakers working today that just walk around in a robe and a glass of wine just randomly picking out pieces of concept art that they want to use for their films. It's lazy.

This is why you constantly see the standardized futuristic iPod aesthetic set designs in his films. The guy has no real vision as an artist whatsoever. 

I didn't have much interest in a 'Star Wars VII' to begin with. But with this hack at the helm, it'll just be more of the same.

Pass.


----------



## Dil (Aug 23, 2013)

Do they mean Boardwalk Empire on that graph or another show just called Broadwalk?


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 23, 2013)

Yea, it's Nucky & the Gang forsure.


Utopia is good, but I feel like a bunch of crazy shit happening to the main characters doesn't automatically mean ----> Wire/GoT/Boardwalk level good.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 23, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> 'Utopia' is better than both.



You should get off the drugs you're doing, man. They're obviously not good for you.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

Utopia? never heard of it. I'll be the judge soon as i hit icefilms...





TetraVaal said:


> It reminds me of what Neill Blomkamp told Alex Billington at last years Comic Con


Blomkamp was pretty suspect with that Elysium flick, Se?or Vaal.

Visuals spot on as is his style but characterization was kinda shit with a pretty hamfisted message.

Send your boy some fan mail to tighten up his scripts a bit, don't want him being a one hit wonder.


~~~

oh yeah, Boardwalk is only getting better...I loved that last season.


----------



## Dil (Aug 23, 2013)

Haha Icefilms.info Best place to get stuff


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 23, 2013)

Felicity is the greatest thing jj abrams has ever made.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

Dil said:


> Haha Icefilms.info Best place to get stuff



Shhh, keep that on the DL...FBI is always watching.

 I'll fucking die if i show up one day only to find that goddamned FBI stamp they put out every time they shut down a site.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 23, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> Blomkamp was pretty suspect with that Elysium flick, Se?or Vaal.
> 
> Visuals spot on as is his style but characterization was kinda shit with a pretty hamfisted message.



This is pretty much why I'm not personally a huge fan of Blomkamp's films, the guy makes trailers. I just hope he doesn't become the next M. Night. His characters are very meh, indeed.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 23, 2013)

Rindaman said:


> Utopia is good, but I feel like a bunch of crazy shit happening to the main characters doesn't automatically mean ----> Wire/GoT/Boardwalk level good.



It's not just 'crazy shit' happening to characters, though. The social commentary--the direction--and the sheer bizarreness of the series itself makes it incredibly unique and nonlinear. There's also the occasionally provocative imagery, as well as the fact that there's great performances from a criminally underrated cast. Neil Maskell and Fiona O'Shaughnessy steal every scene that they're in--and when the two finally come together in episode 5 it makes for some of the most entertaining dialogues in the series so far.



Uncle Acid said:


> You should get off the drugs you're doing, man. They're obviously not good for you.



Or, you should actually watch 'Utopia.'



Aging Boner said:


> Utopia? never heard of it. I'll be the judge soon as i hit icefilms...Blomkamp was pretty suspect with that Elysium flick, Se?or Vaal.
> 
> Visuals spot on as is his style but characterization was kinda shit with a pretty hamfisted message.
> 
> Send your boy some fan mail to tighten up his scripts a bit, don't want him being a one hit wonder.





Rindaman said:


> This is pretty much why I'm not personally a huge fan of Blomkamp's films, the guy makes trailers. I just hope he doesn't become the next M. Night. His characters are very meh, indeed.



These two posts are completely hilarious.

I understand that people are going to fairly compare 'Elysium' to D9--but when you remove the latter from the picture--'Elysium' still holds up as a highly entertaining popcorn film. It's certainly far better than anything Abrams has made, and it's also better than every other blockbuster film that came out this summer. Also, you're confusing 'ham-fisted' with 'heavy-handedness.' And even so, since when do sociopolitical metaphors on healthcare and immigration need to be conveyed abstractly in order to be effective? Also, are you two forgetting that he also happened to write 'District 9'? A film that actually stressed the importance of characterization. A film that when you remove the allegories and spectacle is actually a fine blueprint on how to do a proper character study. Yeah.

Also, comparing him to Shyamalan is fucking ridiculous. Blomkamp's strength are his knack for 'world building', production design, VFX and action sequences. Name me one film where Shyamalan excelled in any of those categories; you can't. You want to know why Shyamalan fell out of favor so quickly? It's because his strength starting out was as a writer--not as a director--and as soon as his one-trick pony of unnecessarily convoluted plot twists gimmick wore thin, people grew tired of his shit. You can grow as a writer; but it takes a very special and unique brain to provide the type of unique and creatively rewarding imagery that a Neill Blomkamp can.

Blomkamp could regress with his next film, but if worse came to worse, he could still put together a $15 million dollar film that would make most of your favorite summer films look like complete shit in comparison.

'Elysium' is going to age well due to its photorealistic effects, great action sequences and the fact that it's immaculately directed. Once people get over the fact that it's not D9 2.0, they'll allow it to sink in as a very worthy followup to D9.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 23, 2013)

Tetra just don't understand Da Struggle


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

Parallax said:


> Tetra just don't understand Da Struggle



man, he's one of them cats living on Elysium...he don't know how real shit works down here on Earf.

but yeah, that Shamalan comparison _was_ a low blow haha


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

In all honesty, _Elysium_ totally shits all over _Star Trek: Into Darkness_ or even _Star Trek_. Beyond the obvious world construction, character development, and pacing, _Elysium_ has one of the most important things for a good action movie: a good villain. I'll watch Kruger all fucking day compared to Abrams watered-down fanfic villains.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> In all honesty, *Elysium totally shits all over Star Trek: Into Darkness or even Star Trek.* Beyond the obvious world construction, character development, and pacing, _Elysium_ has one of the most important things for a good action movie: a good villain. I'll watch Kruger all fucking day compared to Abrams watered-down fanfic villains.



oh no doubt.

don't get me wrong, I had hopes for the new Star Trek reboot with the first movie, despite Abrahms style...but after contracting an STID I've lost ALL hope for the movie franchise.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 23, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> In all honesty, _Elysium_ totally shits all over _Star Trek: Into Darkness_ or even _Star Trek_. Beyond the obvious world construction, character development, and pacing, _Elysium_ has one of the most important things for a good action movie: a good villain. I'll watch Kruger all fucking day compared to Abrams watered-down fanfic villains.



I was disappointed with  elysium, but maybe that has more to do with how great  i thought district 9 was.


----------



## PureWIN (Aug 23, 2013)

Nobody mentioned 'Fringe'.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah, Elysium is fucking awesome.


----------



## Han Solo (Aug 23, 2013)

Utopia is good, but it sure as hell isn't better than The Wire. 

And yeah, Rome getting cancelled sucked.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2013)

JJ Abrams is a Michael Bay clone.  Doesn't do comedy or action as well though.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 25, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> He produced it.
> 
> It was horrible, *and i'm a Kaiju movie fan*.



So am I but I loved Cloverfield. The movie was not about the monster wrecking stuff as much as it was about the experience people in that situation had, one of the more unique concepts that took Blair Witch's found footage concept and added something more to it.

I'm not even a big fan of Lost but can admit to liking the first season or three.

Don't care for JJ Abrams or think that highly of him, remember liking Alias's early eps but that's it. Even then I'm not sure if I would like them now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 25, 2013)

JJ Abrams while directing Trekshit : "Is all the high voltage lamps are on?"
Assistant : "Yes sure and it is as bright as possible as you requested."
JJ Abrams: :" Good that's all that matters, Action."


It's as if he knows that if people can't look directly at the screen the sound effects alone won't make people notice how mediocre the film is .


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 25, 2013)

That being said I like Person of Interest.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 25, 2013)

Person of Interest is Nolan...


----------



## Stunna (Aug 25, 2013)

Sure is cancer in here.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 25, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> Person of Interest is Nolan...



Looking up, it seems Abrams is executive producer while Nolan does writing and is also an executive producer. Fair enough.


----------



## x5exotic (Aug 28, 2013)

LOST is the best piece of fiction of all time, it was what's considered good writing before tween shows like Breaking Bad and Dexter came along.


----------



## Cheeky (Aug 28, 2013)

x5exotic said:


> *LOST is the best piece of fiction of all time*, it was what's considered *good writing* before *tween shows like Breaking Bad *and Dexter came along.


----------



## x5exotic (Aug 28, 2013)

Is that supposed to mean something?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2013)

Lost is a bit unfair to bring up.  Is JJ Abrams really to blame for it being terrible?  Or should Damon Lindelof take his share of the blame?  Lindelof has actually been worse post-Lost.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2013)

Breaking Bad isn't even that well written.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 29, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Breaking Bad isn't even that well written.


por favor, no no...

/mexican cleaning lady


this type of trolling lacks subtlety. The trick is to make people believe what you're saying...

but fuck, now that you said it you have to commit.


----------



## x5exotic (Aug 29, 2013)

Lost doesn't answer what the MIB's name is and other petty questions for the sake of character development and everyone rages


Gus fring can't be killed and the whole story of S3-4 is about him and the writers decide not to explain because 'it's cool' and no one cares.

Yeah I call that bad writing. But maybe i'm just not too fond of the recent shows these days like breaking bad, jersey shore and all that crap.


----------

